# gengetsu



## JBroida (May 18, 2012)

Gengetsu Knives came back in stock recently... we're working through our waiting list, but we should have the remaining stock (and new items) up on the website for sale tomorrow-ish

http://www.japaneseknifeimports.com/kitchen-knives/gengetsu.html


----------



## JBroida (May 19, 2012)




----------



## schanop (May 19, 2012)

Teaser.


----------



## mattrud (May 19, 2012)

just checked your site and they are all gone ***?


----------



## JBroida (May 19, 2012)

no... i just was putting up the new items, but i havent listed any in stock yet. Trying to get through my wait-list first. You should see whatever remains up on the site tomorrow. (i believe it will just be the 240mm gyutos that will be sold out)


----------



## mattrud (May 19, 2012)

nice stuff jon. If I didn't have as many knives as I currently do and money held up in ones I dont own yet. I would be all over a gengetsu and heiji gyuto to match with my suji.


----------



## tk59 (May 19, 2012)

This is very exciting!! When is the next batch coming in?:knife:


----------



## Andrew H (May 19, 2012)

tk59 said:


> This is very exciting!! When is the next batch coming in?:knife:



No way you didn't get in on the wait list early enough.


----------



## tk59 (May 19, 2012)

Andrew H said:


> No way you didn't get in on the wait list early enough.


Who said I didn't get in? There are more than one size and more than one flavor of steel. :viking:


----------



## Andrew H (May 19, 2012)

tk59 said:


> Who said I didn't get in? There are more than one size and more than one flavor of steel. :viking:



Hahaha, fair enough, fair enough.


----------



## kalaeb (May 19, 2012)

tk59 said:


> Who said I didn't get in? There are more than one size and more than one flavor of steel. :viking:



Gengetsu with blue would be nice.....:idea:


----------



## JBroida (May 19, 2012)

Gengetsu knives are now re-stocked online  Have at it

(the 240mm's are already sold out though)

http://www.japaneseknifeimports.com/kitchen-knives/gengetsu.html


----------



## Eamon Burke (May 19, 2012)

Nice grind on these...they would be much worse cutters if they weren't made in Japan, I think.


----------



## tk59 (May 19, 2012)

kalaeb said:


> Gengetsu with blue would be nice.....:idea:


I'm sure it would. Hopefully, this semistainless gets and stays nice n sharp.


----------



## kalaeb (May 19, 2012)

tk59 said:


> I'm sure it would. Hopefully, this semistainless gets and stays nice n sharp. [/QUOTE
> 
> What semi stainless? Is the stainless listed on Jons site, really semi? Or do you have a special order comming in?


----------



## Andrew H (May 19, 2012)

kalaeb said:


> tk59 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sure it would. Hopefully, this semistainless gets and stays nice n sharp. [/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## JBroida (May 19, 2012)

stainless, semi-stainless... same thing


----------



## kalaeb (May 19, 2012)

Andrew H said:


> kalaeb said:
> 
> 
> > If you read the description it says it's really semi-stainless. "The outsides of these knives are stainless and the inner core is a semi-stainless steel."
> ...


----------



## tk59 (May 19, 2012)

JBroida said:


> stainless, semi-stainless... same thing


Semi-stainless is sexier. cool:

I'm not sure I really like that "cool" smiley...


----------



## JBroida (Jun 18, 2012)

I know a lot of people are waiting for some of these, but for what its worth, there are quite a few available on our website right now. If you're waiting around for one, you might want to take a look on there. We're sold out of a couple things and stock is running thin, but we've still got some (and more on the way very soon).

http://www.japaneseknifeimports.com/kitchen-knives/gengetsu.html


----------



## El Pescador (Jun 22, 2012)

This is the best production knife I have ever used. I had to promise Jon a lot before he'd even sell it to me. I'm glad I did, this thing is amazing.


----------

